
Slack Is Gossipy Email with Push Notifications - r0n0j0y
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-14/slack-is-gossipy-email-with-push-notifications
======
szggzs27
Ironic coming from Bloomberg which is known among the financial services, as a
joke, as the most expensive messaging system available.

I used to work for Bloomy for 3 years, and all the workflows for a Bloomberg
employee are tied into the terminal, from email to chat.

That having said, I'm sure the person who wrote this article has never used
Slack at work, and as a journalist he surely does not see the value added of
being able to format code/send files/create polls as easily as slack allows
you.

Comparing it to email is pure stupidity and displays a lack of understand of
the product. But to be honest, I didn't expect more from Bloomberg
Businessweek.

